# Antec V/S Cooler Master V/S NZXT



## Techniboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to purchase a pc in the 1st week of jan 2012.

Please suggest me a cabinet. It should support standard ATX, bottom mounted PSU and lots of places to add fans. Budget = 2.5k

I live in New Delhi.

Are there any Antec Products in Nehru Place.?

Please help Choose one.??

1.Antec One Hundred Lite Gaming Case.  DONT know availibility on NP?
2.Cooler Master Elite 311.(NON PLUS VERSION)
3.NZXT any cabinet under 2.5k

Thanx in advance...


----------

